# PS3 Repair Prices



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

After watching Watchdog i was staggered to find out that if my PS3 gets the 'yellow light of death':lol: i would have to pay £128 for a repair or should i say a refurbished one and it would only come with a 3 month warranty!!!! Should i need to have it repaired again after that i would have to pay another £128!!!! Rinse and repeat! Is this a total liberty or what! I mean ive just had my 360 away to MS for an RROD and they fixed it free of charge and had it back to me in a week. Unbelievable!
HAve any of you guys suffered this?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

MS will have been under warrenty though they have 3 years ps3 only has 1.
I dont know anyone personally that has had any problems with a ps3, but even im on my 3rd 360.
If you get a refurb from sony under warrenty you get an instant at your door swap no waiting a week or more like with the 360.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

robj20 said:


> MS will have been under warrenty though they have 3 years ps3 only has 1.
> I dont know anyone personally that has had any problems with a ps3, but even im on my 3rd 360.
> If you get a refurb from sony under warrenty you get an instant at your door swap no waiting a week or more like with the 360.


Aye but MS extended their warranty as they knew there were lots of consoles coming back and you dont pay. Its a free repair. £128 is a joke! Im on my 3rd 360 but ive had 2 replaced instore and this one repaired free. In my case ive had the ps3 from launch so i'd be paying if it come to it. Infact they had some guys in the studio who repaired them very easily in minutes.


----------



## Copey (Aug 15, 2009)

Dig a little deeper and you find the watchdog ps3 bit was a complete farse, there are stories about it all over the place.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

My boys PS3 stopped working, the Bluray player stopped recognising discs. It was well outside his 1 year warranty. I phoned Sony and they would have had a refurbished one at the door the next day but my boy had the 60Gb version that was backward compatible so had to wait a week.

He was offered the new 80Gb one for the following day but wanted to be able to play his PS2 games so knocked the offer back.

Its a great service. Basically just have the PS3 ready for the courier and witness him breaking open a seal on a box to give you the new PS3. If he doesn't break the seal in front of you, you don't accept it. 

I've heard of other folk getting a free repair also so I don't know where Watchdog went wrong.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

I should add, the refurbished one he got, looked brand new as they obviously change the case to an unscratched one.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

p3asa said:


> I should add, the refurbished one he got, looked brand new as they obviously change the case to an unscratched one.


So you pid £128 for this?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Im curious as to who causes the 'yellow light of death' Since a mate of mines has it, and my uncle repairs all sorts of electrical equipment and said he would take a look, so im waiting to hear back.

Anything most info on it I can find online is just 'a hardware failure' so not great.

IF a PS3 gets the YLOD then send it to sony and its sorted for free in the 1 year warranty, after that a cost is incurred.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> So you pid £128 for this?


Sorry I never got myself across right. No I never paid a thing. It was free and it was well outside its warranty period.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

byrnes said:


> IF a PS3 gets the YLOD then send it to sony and its sorted for free in the 1 year warranty, after that a cost is incurred.


No they are honouring claims outside the warranty period. 
In fact it was on our local radio the other day (Radio Clyde) some listener phoned in saying he had had a bad day as his playstation was just a week outside its years warranty and was now dead. The broadcaster then mentioned a couple of songs later about how he had been inundated with folk saying Sony will pick up his dead unit and replace with a refurbished one.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I had the 3 beeps then the flashing red LED on mine. 
As I'd emigrated to Canada, Sony USA/Canada wouldn't touch my system and it would be silly expensive to ship it back to the UK.

So, I had a read up on the net and found a fix (if you're brave) for this fault. It's basically caused by the unit overheating and some of the solder joints becoming a bit dodgy. Take the unit apart to the barebones, apply heat to certain areas to reflow the solder and re-assemble. Then cross your fingers it works.
The first 2 times I tried it, it worked for about 5 mins. The 3rd time I was a bit more aggresive with the heat and it lasted for about 4 months. I tried to fix it again but it wasn't resposive so purchased a new unit - a week before the PS3 Slim was released... aaarghhh.

If anyones interested, there is a pdf walkthrough guide on how to do this. Search for GILKSY & PS3 or YLOD & you should come across it.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

The DVD laser stopped working on my original PS3 (that I bought in launch week). It still played games and BR's fine. Rang Sony and a new (refurbed) one was dispatched by courier within a couple of days. Excellent service, I had no problems at all.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

rob28 said:


> I had the 3 beeps then the flashing red LED on mine.
> As I'd emigrated to Canada, Sony USA/Canada wouldn't touch my system and it would be silly expensive to ship it back to the UK.
> 
> So, I had a read up on the net and found a fix (if you're brave) for this fault. It's basically caused by the unit overheating and some of the solder joints becoming a bit dodgy. Take the unit apart to the barebones, apply heat to certain areas to reflow the solder and re-assemble. Then cross your fingers it works.
> ...


Sounds the same as the 360 repair where you wrap it in a blanket:lol: What im wondering and i know theres a solution but with the 360 you just keep your hdd but with the ps3 your sending it back. What did you guys do?


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

My drive stopped reading discs on my ps3, wouldnt read blue-ray/dvd/games nothing, rang sony, and as above they couriered out new one next working day, did a swap. the replacement was in a sealed box, looked mint, so must put new cases on as above?

I did a backup to a flash drive then restored it on new one and all saved data was there.

the HDD on ps3 is removeable so i dont see why you couldnt swap that over? just whether sony will let you!


when i did mine it was probably about 9/10 months old, but I got it for xmas from missus and didnt have warranty and had never registered it or anything, i just said i got it for xmas so cant be over 12 months yet.

if it broke again I woudl just say the same thing and 'forget' which xmas I got it, must of been the last one!

I know its unlikely but in theory a PS3 could sit in a store room for year before it got sold if the store didnt rotate in new stock and never got to point where they sold out! so manufacture date is worthless.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

IIRC, you can't just swap a HDD from one PS3 to another.
When you put a different HDD in, it will want to reformat it. Never tried it myself but remember reading it somewhere.


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

I have just repaired 2 PS3's. Original 40Gb ones that both had the lasers go on them.

Both were bought right at the start and Sony wouldn't have anything to do them them.

So £45.59 for a laser later they are fixed. (plus a tenner for my time..seems only fair??)

I could repair the yellow ring of death too I imagine as b the sounds of it its similar to the 360 issue of dry joints?? (I didnt see watchdog)


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

kingtheydon said:


> I
> I could repair the yellow ring of death too I imagine as b the sounds of it its similar to the 360 issue of dry joints?? (I didnt see watchdog)


It's pretty much the same thing, just on a different motherboard. I've done a couple.


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

p3asa said:


> My boys PS3 stopped working, the Bluray player stopped recognising discs. It was well outside his 1 year warranty. I phoned Sony and they would have had a refurbished one at the door the next day but my boy had the 60Gb version that was backward compatible so had to wait a week.
> 
> He was offered the new 80Gb one for the following day but wanted to be able to play his PS2 games so knocked the offer back.
> 
> ...


My blu-ray drive also stopped working, they repaired it within a week, it was nearly 2 years old

it was due to a software update that caused it to overheat so sonys fault anyway


----------



## stevenc89 (Apr 8, 2009)

i got the ps3 on launch day and a year later it had stopped working. would not play discs or anything. rang sony and they were very helpfull. They arrange a courier next day and I got a new PS3. Was very very happy as I did not pay a thing!!! 

My brother in the other hand is on his 3rd 360 and has forked out over £80 in repair costs!


----------

